# Oden Tweaked Ankle...



## G0DEN (Sep 24, 2008)

This is what BlazersEdge is reporting...

Hopefully its nothing serious...

Here is the link.


----------



## G0DEN (Sep 24, 2008)

How is that Spaming? I was sharing a story from BlazersEdge...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Attention Blazers


I do not want to hear anything about Oden hurting himself. I mean holy Christ, c'mon. 

I am happy to hear it's not an issue, but I just don't want to hear about any injury to Greg. Stay on the damn court for at least one season


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I, for one, appreciate the post!


----------



## G0DEN (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you... Just trying to share some news about the team. And sorry that I posted a link to give credit to the source... Man, what a concept.


----------



## G0DEN (Sep 24, 2008)

I never understood why one Blazer fan would attack another...


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Someone is taking this injury to Oden very hard I can see.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

into the realms of olive it goes....


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

.....................please don't get hurt before season starts..................


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's Jason Quick reporting on it--nothing serious


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ryan White has a pretty funny article on it as well over at that site


----------



## slickyseenis (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks for the post


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

slickyseenis said:


> thanks for the post


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks for the post


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Miksaid said:


> thanks for the post


N0 TREE FOR Y0U.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

this thread is sad


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was wondering when Sam Bowie would return. This really pisses me off. All this talk and we will never get to see him play.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Seriously, who rolls an ankle pushing on someone for rebounding position?

Dan


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I was wondering when Sam Bowie would return. This really pisses me off. All this talk and we will never get to see him play.


Greg Oden is not done!

He could miss 70 games this season, but he may not miss 60 next season.


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

dkap said:


> Seriously, who rolls an ankle pushing on someone for rebounding position?
> 
> Dan


Have you ever actually played basketball?

It's not that hard to imagine an ankle getting turned while fighting for rebounding position.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol at BS


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

grepgav said:


> It's not that hard to imagine an ankle getting turned while fighting for rebounding position.


If it's flimsy, sure. Ankles don't normally tip over when stationary on a level surface. That's either some very bad footwork or a very weak ankle relative to the weight bearing down on it. (Or a bad description of what took place.)

People are going to keep dismissing Oden's string of injuries as coincidental...

Dan


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I think I might go into a deep depression if Oden missed another season. Please, God, keep him healthy . . .


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my word...it's just a rolled ankle...not even serious enough to keep him out for a day.


----------



## madgam3 (Jul 11, 2005)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/10/oden_held_out_of_wednesday_pra.html


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Driew said:


> Oh my word...it's just a rolled ankle...*not even serious enough to keep him out for a day.*


Care to rephrase that? 

Clearly, the team is concerned about his inability to stay healthy. A sprain as mild as described would not have kept anyone else off the court the next day.

Dan


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

dkap said:


> Care to rephrase that?
> 
> Clearly, the team is concerned about his inability to stay healthy. A sprain as mild as described would not have kept anyone else off the court the next day.
> 
> Dan


It didn't keep him off the court. The Blazers staff kept him off the court to play it safe.


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

dkap said:


> If it's flimsy, sure. Ankles don't normally tip over when stationary on a level surface. That's either some very bad footwork or a very weak ankle relative to the weight bearing down on it. (Or a bad description of what took place.)
> 
> People are going to keep dismissing Oden's string of injuries as coincidental...
> 
> Dan


In order to push another 7 footer around you need to get some good solid footing which requires you to move your feet. When you are trying to plant you can step on a foot and boom, rolled ankle.

Second of all unless there is something they aren't telling us this isn't an injury... just a pretty common basketball ailment.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

If he stepped on a foot, that's something altogether different. It wasn't described that way, though. Oden has probably 40 pounds on Przybilla and shouldn't need that much leverage to either hold him off or move him.



> It didn't keep him off the court. The Blazers staff kept him off the court to play it safe.


Exactly like I said, the team is concerned about his inability to stay healthy. They kept him off the court because there's concern a small injury like this could easily become something bigger. They would not have been nearly that cautious with other players. Quick re-tape and back on the floor...

Dan


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

UPDATE: Oden' s body language during practice was not good and he sat on a bench by himself while the team ran full-court 5 on 5. Sergio came over at one point for a high five. One of the Blazers staff members stood near him for most of the open portion of practice. He was doubled-over at times, leaning forward, with a towel over his shoulders. Oden shot some free throws with Coach Lucas after practice was over and was still walking with a noticeable limp. After practice, Nate said there was no swelling on the ankle and maintains it's not a big deal. 

-BlazersEdge

Even though everyone is saying that it's "nothing", I can't keep the thought of going to Blazers.com and reading "Oden has surgery" out of my head.


----------

